# which beauty salon can you recommend?



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Question for ladies. I am going to Nailstation, Town Center in Jumeirah for the last 3 years. Thinking to change the salon but until now didn't find a good replacement. Anybody can recommend other good salons for manicure/pedicure?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you don't mind coming to the Al Barsha area I highly recommend Galina's. The owner is Russian  04 341 8851. Is just behind the Holiday Inn Al Barsha.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

why not, i might try it, thanks for recommendation


----------



## AceMile (Apr 14, 2010)

Galina's is the best place for manicure and pedicure services. Actually, I am frequently going here if I have no work for pedicure and manicure. And you surprise with the price because it is less expensive.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

AceMile said:


> Galina's is the best place for manicure and pedicure services. Actually, I am frequently going here if I have no work for pedicure and manicure. And you surprise with the price because it is less expensive.


wow, old topic came up in a good time! thanks


----------

